# Studying for my basic exam...JBlearning



## lovelysara38 (May 5, 2012)

*I bought JB learning and use it daily..anyone that has used it and taken the test, has it been helpful? i wanna make sure that it will pay off spending so much time on there..any other study suggestions?*


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 5, 2012)

Yes. I used it for basic and medic.


----------



## MedicBender (May 5, 2012)

I used it for my medic and found it very helpful.


----------



## MochaRaf (May 5, 2012)

When it came to my exam, I decided it wasn't necessary for me to spend money to subscribe to one of these learning websites. What I ended up doing was flash cards of key terms in the book and doing the chapter exams on www.emtb.com. 

I don't know what jb learning is like, but I am sure if you follow their instructions and ontop of that review key terms in your book and do the chapter exams on emtb.com you should be fine.


----------



## lovelysara38 (May 5, 2012)

thanks


----------

